# WTB: Lids and Lights for my 75



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

Just bought a 75 gallon aquarium and I need lids and a light.

If you have anything for sale please let me know here.

nothing too crazy, I dont want your top of the line LED that you spent 4 billion on.

I want simple. halogen or cfl will suffice

Thank you


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh and I would like to buy this equipment by this sunday, Aug 26th, or I will go to a store.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

My 48" LED freshwater bright is only $95 brand new.

It comes with metal bracket and splash guard so you can use it without the glass top.


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

Where are you located?


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

see there is a real solution, and i still vote open top , screw it man your bb isnt gonna jump


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

im not worried about him jumping out, lol

Im worried about the water vapour damaging the wall behind the tank. I just want it contained. I want it to look neat and tidy.


----------



## jlam86 (Dec 7, 2010)

What kind of tank is it?

Measure the top! I have a brand new glass top lid that might work for u


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

i think it is standard 48 x ??? 75 gall is


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

48x18x20

.........


----------



## jlam86 (Dec 7, 2010)

I will check it tomorrow when I get home. sorry for the late reply. Does yours have a center brace?


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

i have glass lids for a 90 which i believe is the same for 75.

these are in great condition but the only downside is that one of the handles is chipped off, so you would need to go king eds to get one for maybe 2 or 3 dollars.
its nothing to do with the glass lids, as they come seperate anyways. because you attach it yourself.


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

jlam86 said:


> I will check it tomorrow when I get home. sorry for the late reply. Does yours have a center brace?


Yes it does


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

BaoBeiZhu said:


> i have glass lids for a 90 which i believe is the same for 75.
> 
> these are in great condition but the only downside is that one of the handles is chipped off, so you would need to go king eds to get one for maybe 2 or 3 dollars.
> its nothing to do with the glass lids, as they come seperate anyways. because you attach it yourself.


can you post a pic of the damaged one please?


----------



## jlam86 (Dec 7, 2010)

ok! the one i have is a sliding glass lid by hagen. Model number is A-2814. BRAND SPANKING NEW

It comes with 4 sheets of glass, 4 slides, 2 plastic covers for the very back so you can cut it up for filter arrangement, and 2 handle sticky tabs.

It says it is for 30G-125G tanks.

i measured the slides, they are 16.5" long, and the width of each sheet of glass is 22.4" 

I am pretty sure this thing will fit your tank. But measure it out and let me know. =)

I want $35 for it.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

good deal, id go phoenix


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

The openings are 22 X 16 7/16ths


----------



## jlam86 (Dec 7, 2010)

where abouts in vancouver are u located? maybe i can bring it by for a test fit if it's not too far out of my way.


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

Marpole......


----------



## jlam86 (Dec 7, 2010)

Hm...don't head out that way much. If I do, I will fire u a message!


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

lol, vancouver isnt that big, You can be anywhere in like 15 mins max. Im close to the oak st bridge


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

I still need lights for my 75. Anyone have anything for sale?


----------



## aquafunlover (Jul 8, 2012)

Offer on my hood and lights still there. I want $60

Black hood, 2xdual T8 (that's 4 bulbs).

Let me know. You pickup.


----------

